# Weird Bits!



## jagman6201 (Mar 13, 2009)

So, I was snooping around last night online and found this image! Never have seen a bit like this one - it seems to be some sort of mechanical gag... Anyone else seen something similar, or know the name?

Please post bits that quirk your interest! Hopefully everyone can learn a bit in the process!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

That bit looks like it works from poll pressure doesn't it? Hm..


----------



## jagman6201 (Mar 13, 2009)

Very much so. I wish I could see the mouth piece, or it working in action. It's very interesting THAT'S for sure! Haha


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Haha I keep thinking "I should google it.." But obviously I can't because I don't know the name! Off to research...


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

It's an odd bit, that's for sure. Looks like some sort of gag type contraption. Not sure if I've ever seen a bit with that much purchase before. Grackle on too. Poor horse.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

0_o


----------



## jagman6201 (Mar 13, 2009)

What a lovely cathedral bit w/ copper rollers and swivel shanks you have found! Looks like fun! (Sarcasm)

Also! Just as a disclaimer - we can't make any judgements on these rider/tack because if used correctly, almost all can be just as mild as a simple fat snaffle! Just depends on the hands at the end of the reins!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah, I agree. A lot of people I know hate on kimberwickes and say how cruel they are. A mare I show LOVES Kimberwickes, she works like an absolute DREAM in them! But of course I wouldn't put just anyone on her with a Kimberwicke.

Doesn't that bit I just posted look so.. I mean it has so much going on!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Jag6201 said:


> So, I was snooping around last night online and found this image! Never have seen a bit like this one - it seems to be some sort of mechanical gag... Anyone else seen something similar, or know the name?
> 
> Please post bits that quirk your interest! Hopefully everyone can learn a bit in the process!


That's a first for me too. It's actually kind of elegant looking. But yeah, maybe if they didn't have all that leverage (and what looks like a twisted wire mouthpiece) they wouldn't have to strap his mouth shut. But that certainly is a bit I have never seen before.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

Eliz said:


> 0_o


That bit is gorgeous. The point behind a spade or cathedral bit is to show off how trained the horse is; i.e. that you don't touch the horse's mouth.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Found it! It's appropriately called a Gagavator. No kidding! :lol:

Mikmar Bit Company


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Eliz said:


> Yeah, I agree. A lot of people I know hate on kimberwickes and say how cruel they are. A mare I show LOVES Kimberwickes, she works like an absolute DREAM in them! But of course I wouldn't put just anyone on her with a Kimberwicke.
> 
> Doesn't that bit I just posted look so.. I mean it has so much going on!


Both of these bits make a kimberwicke look absolutely tame. Coming from a western background, I think kimberwickes are pretty mild, if you don't use a lot of contact anyway.


----------



## CaptainLiecy (Sep 29, 2009)

That crazy gag looks like a curb put on back to front, if you know what I mean... like instead of the shanks going down they go up... not making sense am I hahaha. I know what I mean  It would have a huuge amount of leverage :/


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I am always saying how it's the hands that make the bit cruel, not the bit itself, but I am shocked at some of the totally severe bits that Mikmar is coming up with lately. I mean, I would venture to say some of them are pretty close to torture devices. And if your bit still isn't strong enough, get one of these:

Mikmar Bit Company

I mean really? I pray I never ride a horse that needs a curb strap like that. :evil:

It's like we are going back in time instead of forward. All they need is this for the collection to be complete:

http://www.westernfolklife.org/weblogs/artists/watt/archives_2006/07/Italianringbit1497.jpg

And maybe one of these:

http://www.bedfordtack.com/catalog/images/5=-ring bit with chainmouth on shank.jpg

Heck, just take a club and knock the horse over the head when you want him to stop. It would be less severe.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

WOW there's some scary looking things out there! I've grown up beleiving a average jointed snaffle is the hardest bit. Because when yanked on the joint rises continuing to hit the horses mouth. I have heard it breaking the roof of horses mouths..

This are some weird looking ones

Jeeze i think theres a bit going on there. 


I know its not a bit, im not actually sure what it is. Im thinking a harsh hackamore but im not entirely convinced... Anyway it make's me shreek looking at it. It has a steel bar noseband wrapped in copper wire.. :shock:


----------



## CaptainLiecy (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow, that first one has a bike chain on it... nasty


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

CaptainLiecy said:


> Wow, that first one has a bike chain on it... nasty


That was my first impreession! I wonder what the ad says, i thought maybe something like this... 

*For this week's entry of Scary Bit of the Week. We have a lovely gag/hack combination. It features a nice bicycle chain noseband (covered by tubing) a three piece gag mouth, and some nice extensions above the noseband to add leverage.*

dunno about you but that just screams lovley!! not...:shock:


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

JackofDiamonds said:


> WOW there's some scary looking things out there! I've grown up beleiving a average jointed snaffle is the hardest bit. Because when yanked on the joint rises continuing to hit the horses mouth. I have heard it breaking the roof of horses mouths..
> 
> This are some weird looking ones
> 
> ...


First bit, just a gag hack combo. with a bike chain noseband and donut mouth piece, least i has short shanks? I actually like gag bits, but no need for a harsher noseband than a rope nose. I don't know much about the mouth piece.
Second pic, is a side pull. Normally the nose band is a rope nose piece, or it can even be leather or nylon. I think if you going to use that one though, my as well just pull out a bit instead


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

BarrelRacer86 said:


> First bit, just a gag hack combo. with a bike chain noseband and donut mouth piece, least i has short shanks? I actually like gag bits, but no need for a harsher noseband than a rope nose. I don't know much about the mouth piece.
> Second pic, is a side pull. Normally the nose band is a rope nose piece, or it can even be leather or nylon. I think if you going to use that one though, my as well just pull out a bit instead


About the gag with the bike chain nose. It is covered in plastic tubing, so in this instance I don't think it is anymore severe than a stiff rope nose piece like you normally see on those kinds of things. It just looks severe because you can see the bike chain through the plastic. But I kind of think the rope noses are fairly severe, because they are textured and have a thin diameter. So I'm not convinced the bike chain covered in plastic is more severe than a rope nose.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

I saw the bit in the OP on www.braymere.blogspot.com a few days ago- the author of that blog took the picture at a jumper show. I was wondering what type of bit it was too.
Whe I saw the title for this thread, I was thinking I would post the picture of that exact bit to find out what it was... but alas, I was beat to it!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That first bit doesn't actually have as much leverage as you might think. For a leverage bit to have a longer purchase and a shorter shank, it make the bit less severe than a short purchase-long shank. It is designed to put more pressure on the poll and less on the mouth. I still don't like the looks of it (and they sure as heck could have named it better :lol, but it doesn't appear to be overly harsh.

I have spent a lot of time trying to educate myself on the leverage ratios and general use and purpose of bits. Most people in the horse world are terrified of spade bits like that first one that THR posted and others like this simply because they look so vicious. And people _should_ be scared of them, in improper hands it is too easy to destroy a horse's mouth in an instant with one of them. However, in the culture that they are most commonly used (vaquero), there is nothing more revered than a horse's mouth and they will do whatever necessary to preserve it. That's why it takes years to actually use a bit like this on one of their horses. However, all the training that goes into it means that they never have to contact the mouth at all and the complexity of the bit combined with the type of training ensures that the horses feel even the slightest twitch of a muscle in the pinky finger and respond with lightening speed.

















It is people like the Mikmar bit company that just grate on my very last nerve. I actually saw one of their commercials on TV the other day and yelled at the guy talking. He was holding one of these









And saying that "It's virtually impossible to hurt a horse's mouth with one of these, no matter how hard you pull on him." :roll: I guess they don't realize that getting a horse to submit by using every single pressure point on his head does not equal training.

Anyway, back to the point at hand LOL. I have seen a recent flood of chain mouth bits on the market and it really makes me wonder what in the HELL people are thinking.

   









I guess the sensibility of those bits is completely beyond me.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Sorry for the double post but I did want to add that rope nosed hackamores aren't gentle at all. Anyone who has ever handled a rope knows that getting your hand mashed with it or having even an inch of it slide through your hand can leave you with some _nasty_ injuries and I know that my hands are much tougher and less sensitive than my horse's nose.


----------



## CaptainLiecy (Sep 29, 2009)

trailhorserider said:


> About the gag with the bike chain nose. It is covered in plastic tubing, so in this instance I don't think it is anymore severe than a stiff rope nose piece like you normally see on those kinds of things. It just looks severe because you can see the bike chain through the plastic. But I kind of think the rope noses are fairly severe, because they are textured and have a thin diameter. So I'm not convinced the bike chain covered in plastic is more severe than a rope nose.


But why did they feel the need to put a bike chain there then if it was just the same as rope? Surely there is some wacked out reasoning behind it... I'm not saying it's good but there must be a reason why they've used that instead. Perhaps the plastic is very thin?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

You might be surprised at how many people would go to the trouble of taking the plastic off. It's not so much that it is harsher or milder than the rope with the plastic on, it just gives a different feel. The chain tends to be a little more flexible than the rope (initially anyway).


----------



## CaptainLiecy (Sep 29, 2009)

I swear I've seen a bit that has a bike chain mouthpiece... I'll try and find it


----------



## jagman6201 (Mar 13, 2009)

I've seen bike chains as chin straps. IMPO bike chain belong on bikes, not my horse's face. But, that's just me.


----------



## jagman6201 (Mar 13, 2009)

Here is the bike-chain mouth piece (or mule bit). It's actually pretty common in the saddle-seat tack room at my stable, scary enough... Owchy. Looks like it'd tear up my gums pretty easy, I would only assume it'd do the same to a horses. Not only that, but it would act similar to a waterford bit where it wraps around the horse's jaw making it near impossible to lean into... 








THEN, while searching waterford, I found this thing!? I've never seen anything remotely similar to it... A butterfly flip waterford mouth piece? Palette AND tongue pressure? Gosh, I can't imagine a horse NOT gapping at the mouth in that, it would all but pry the mouth open... Then it looks like there is some slight gag action to it and poll pressure. Craaazy.


----------



## CaptainLiecy (Sep 29, 2009)

Found it!


----------



## CaptainLiecy (Sep 29, 2009)

They're both very very nasty  hahah yeah, that stuff belongs on bikes!


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I was offered to try using a waterford on my girl cause she just grabs the snaffle and runs runs runs, but i also go to try a rubber mullen mouth. which worked way better than the waterford... stronger doesnt necesarily mean better now does it  but some people just dont realise that.

There are exceptions of course... one of my friends rides her purebred 17hh Dutch warmblood. He has little to no brakes in a waterford (hell he'd kill her in a snaffle) so (i think) she ride him in a pelham.
One of my other friends rides in a waterford for x-country, boy her horse is a MACHINE at that haha, no control whatsoever in a snaffle, but she doesnt have to go stronger than waterford.

I also found out why I wasn't allowed to compete in my hackamore at a pc show... and that was because one man that rode there in one years and years ago wrenched so hard on his horses face that he actually smashed the cannon bone. Wrongly used and fitted hackamore. But I dont have to pull at all on my horses face in a hackamore, she's a lot safer to ride in one... or the rubber mullen mouth


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

That one looks like it should tell time or show the alignment of the solar system or something! :lol:


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

I rather like this one :lol:

My personal favorite, for the well trained horse, is a short shanked portless bit. I think their called grazing bits...not to sure. My Foxtrotter used to ride in one, he did excellent. Just enough for light cues, but not so much that your afraid to touch the reins :shock:

I'd love to ride a spade bit horse, thats true horsemanship at it's finest.


----------



## Black Jack (Sep 27, 2010)

New here. As a Horse Dentist, I collect bits. I would love to have that one in my collect as well as a few more shown. That's a gag bit with extreme leverage! Oh my. I'm a Myler user with no curb chains. But that's just me and my personal way of training.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Black Jack! Bits would be awesome to collect! I have never thought of that.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

twogeldings said:


> I rather like this one :lol:
> 
> My personal favorite, for the well trained horse, is a short shanked portless bit. I think their called grazing bits...not to sure. My Foxtrotter used to ride in one, he did excellent. Just enough for light cues, but not so much that your afraid to touch the reins :shock:
> 
> I'd love to ride a spade bit horse, thats true horsemanship at it's finest.


The dragon bit is cool. It would be neat to see a rattlesnake done the same way.  The bit you are describing might be a short-shanked mullen mouth curb. I use something similar on my Foxtrotter, except that it has a gentle port. If I run across one in a mullen I will have to try it. My girl doesn't seem to like moving parts in a bit- they seem to make her nervous, so I have been using the mildest curb I can find with no moving parts. She also did well in a kimberwicke with a ported mouthpiece, but I got tired of hearing the English style curb chain gingle. :lol:

That's one of the reasons I suggest to people that kimberwicke are mild when not ridden with much contact. Because Izzy is very particular and she gave the kimberwicke her stamp of approval.  But basically I use it as a western bit, not English as it was intended. You also don't get much breaking at the poll with the kimberwicke, which works good for the gaited horses. For a non-gaited horse, I like slightly more leverage to encourage headset.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

*twogeldings,* this is what I use on my Foxtrotter: 

http://www.kotrading.com/productimages/bits/651sm.jpg

Is that similar to what you you use? But maybe with a mouthpiece more like this: 

http://www.kotrading.com/ProductImages/reinsman/thumbs/441.jpg

To everyone, OMG, look at the mouthpiece on this one!

http://www.kotrading.com/ProductImages/morris/thumbs/c-fang_c-shank.jpg

They come with much, much longer shanks too, but this one showed the mouthpiece the best. :evil:


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

Charis said:


> It's an odd bit, that's for sure. Looks like some sort of gag type contraption. Not sure if I've ever seen a bit with that much purchase before. Grackle on too. Poor horse.


Out of curiosity, what makes a grackle harsh? I've never heard of it referred to as such. Or heard to it referred to it as a grackle.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh my gosh!! I want a dragon bit!! not to use just to hang on my wall and look pretty!! It would have to be at least one of the nicest looking bits out there!!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> That one looks like it should tell time or show the alignment of the solar system or something! :lol:


 
The horse might see stars


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Tymer said:


> Out of curiosity, what makes a grackle harsh? I've never heard of it referred to as such. Or heard to it referred to it as a grackle.


What makes it harsh is that the horse can't escape the bit pressure. It's not the grackle itself that is harsh, but the fact the horse can't get away from the bit at all when wearing it.


----------



## CaptainLiecy (Sep 29, 2009)

Tymer said:


> Out of curiosity, what makes a grackle harsh? I've never heard of it referred to as such. Or heard to it referred to it as a grackle.


I always call it a grackle


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Silly question, but what is a grackle?


----------



## CaptainLiecy (Sep 29, 2009)

Also known as a figure 8 bridle, prevents the horse from crossing his jaw


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ooooh, okay. Thank you for clearing that up for me.


----------



## CaptainLiecy (Sep 29, 2009)

No problem


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

the first bit posted is a snaffle with shanks and its designed to look elegant. Probably nothing more special than that. I really like it..and the second bit shown..I was looking at that online today.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

look at this bit..looks uncomfortable!

https://www.bluegrasshorsesupply.com/shop/catalog/rutledge_roper_sweet_iron_low_port-823.html


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

My girlfriend used to board her paint mare at a saddleseat barn. After having some trouble with controlling her (mind you she was 14 at the time) the barn owner/trainer recommended a mule bit for her :O Gotta love trainers sometimes!!


----------



## SlickDirtyDancin (Jul 11, 2009)

I've seen some pretty strange bits but like one post mentioned...any bit can be harsh just like any bit can be severe just depends on whose hands. Some of the bits posted I see as completely fine, some of which I have even rode in before. 

And to the grackle conversation, one of the geldings I am training liked to pull the bit around and start chomping on it, he'd managed to use his tongue to slide the O rings into his mouth. He had to have a drop, flash, or figure 8 on when you rode so then he'd forget all about what he was trying to do with the bit and listen to what you'd ask. Eventually he got to the point where he didn't need it anymore.


----------



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)

I'll have to say a lot of those that you say are harsh, look pretty darn nasty! I would never in a million years use them on my mare. She's is really softmouthed. And I mean if you put her down even one link on her shank for driving she tosses her head like crazy and acts up. With her the more pressure, the worse she acts. For now we only use a snaffle bit. She doesn't get away from us, and she doesn't do that nasty poping up and rearing and what not in cart : ]. I was quite afraid after seeing the full bridle bits my friend uses on the percheron mare she drives (but it may not be that bad, it just looks it lol) and I def. plan to use a pelham bit (that is unless its not adviseable.) I know like nothing about bits and this is a really good thread if not to find out what bits are what, but to find out which ones are harsh or not : ]


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> :lol:
> 
> That's one of the reasons I suggest to people that kimberwicke are mild when not ridden with much contact. Because Izzy is very particular and she gave the kimberwicke her stamp of approval.  But basically I use it as a western bit, not English as it was intended. You also don't get much breaking at the poll with the kimberwicke, which works good for the gaited horses. For a non-gaited horse, I like slightly more leverage to encourage headset.


 
Hm, my mare LOVES the kimberwicke, and she gives very well at the poll for it, she's so soft and she keeps in frame well with it. I still use contact, but very little, becuase I just don't have to  But I probably wouldn't "train" headset with it, it's our show bit


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I thought a waterford bit looked gentle?

Check out this one:

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_9F5_Lpc1P...w!2k~$(KGrHqJ,!jYEv1+0FPMLBMFoBbeh(!~~_12.jpg

I can't figure out how that would all fit in the poor horse's mouth. 


And check out this place: Horse Bits, Walking Horse Bits, Custom Horse Bits, Grissom Bits, Tail Brace, Tennessee, Shobitz 
Gruesome bits if you ask me.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Love the dragon bit that someone posted.. I love seeing some of these really creative and unique bits! Too bad my boy goes in a boring old french link snaffle -P).

Some of those are scary looking..especially that last one Gidget posted... my mouth hurts just looking at it!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Draftgirl17 said:


> With her the more pressure, the worse she acts. For now we only use a snaffle bit.


It's good that you are keeping her in a snaffle bit then. The whole purpose of using shanks on a bit is so that you can use less pressure. If you put the same amount of pressure on the reins in the curb bit that you do in the snaffle, it's no wonder she throws her head and acts up; the pressure you put on the reins is amplified by the shank so she feels so much more of it in her mouth. If you watch many western riders, one thing you will notice is that they keep their reins just a bit shorter in the snaffle, then as the horse graduates to the curb, they begin to let the reins get longer. The reason we do this is because it takes much less pressure from us for the horse to feel the same amount in their mouth as before.

If you don't mind a little show and tell LOL
I will keep the reins about this long or just a smidge shorter in the snaffle (depending on the horse)









But in the curb, the reins are left this slack










I am still up in the air about the rutledge bit that Gidget posted. I haven't had a chance to actually handle one or see one on a horse so I am unsure whether it is a mild or harsh bit. Most the websites I have seen say that it is designed to be ridden with a tight curb chain to ensure that the bit lays flat on the bars but..........:?. I would be interested to hear from anyone who has experience with them.


----------



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)

Haha the thing i love about my girl is she's still really responsive in a snaffle. For her driving bit it has shanks (cause it has to, its a driving bit) but instead of having a straight bit it is like the snaffle. : ] That's very informative! Show and tell is always fun : ]


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

trailhorserider said:


> What makes it harsh is that the horse can't escape the bit pressure. It's not the grackle itself that is harsh, but the fact the horse can't get away from the bit at all when wearing it.


 Ah, I get it. I love the look of them, I have to say. Some of the most beautiful bits are the ones that can go wrong the fastest.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Gidget said:


> the first bit posted is a snaffle with shanks


 I'm not trying to sound snooty or anything, but there is no such thing as a snaffle with shanks. :wink: A snaffle has a 1:1 pressure ratio, as in for every pound of pressure you put on the reins, the horse feels the same amount. When shanks are used, the ratio automatically changes to something like 1:3, 1:4, etc. -depending on the length of the shanks and the purchase- because the horse feels more pressure than you are applying. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)

https://www.mydrafthorse.com/cfwebs...593cf6104-608E9590-BCD9-C46C-7B596DC4F7E914C4

The first bit is what we have in her now (and what i referr to as a snaffle with driving shanks haha : P) and the last was like the one that used to be in her bridle


----------



## brighteyes08 (Jan 20, 2010)

no matter if a rider has sound hands or not, I just dont think a horse would enjoy having a huge chunk of metal like that in their mouth?


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

brighteyes08 said:


> no matter if a rider has sound hands or not, I just dont think a horse would enjoy having a huge chunk of metal like that in their mouth?


 Agreed, I think it would feel like someone was pushing on the back of your toungue.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

THEN, while searching waterford, I found this thing!? I've never seen anything remotely similar to it... A butterfly flip waterford mouth piece? Palette AND tongue pressure? Gosh, I can't imagine a horse NOT gapping at the mouth in that, it would all but pry the mouth open... Then it looks like there is some slight gag action to it and poll pressure. Craaazy. 










So, can somebody please explain the purpose of the smaller rings at the end of the moutpiece? I've seen them on walking horse bits and can't figure out what their purpose is...wouldn't they jam, into the horse's cheek when the rein was pulled? 

Thanks in advance....

Looking at some of these bits, it's a wonder that horses haven't killed more people...I can't imagine what kind of pain those caused...


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Anyone ever heard of putting a chin strap on an o-ring snaffle?? My friend just informed me that she does this and its the only way to get her mare responsive to a snaffle. Found that very weird thinking that a chin strap would in no way give any pressure, but I could be wrong.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I keep chin straps on all of mine, but that is only because I ride a lot of green horses and the chin strap keeps the bit from sliding through their mouth if they fight against pressure to the side. They do absolutely nothing as far as making the bit more effective for normal riding use.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunny said:


> I'm not trying to sound snooty or anything, but there is no such thing as a snaffle with shanks. :wink: A snaffle has a 1:1 pressure ratio, as in for every pound of pressure you put on the reins, the horse feels the same amount. When shanks are used, the ratio automatically changes to something like 1:3, 1:4, etc. -depending on the length of the shanks and the purchase- because the horse feels more pressure than you are applying.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 

...yea..vivache corrected me not too long ago...I feel dumb..my bad.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I use a bit kind of like this, but with a leather curb

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...8m3Cw&esq=1&page=1&ndsp=21&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

smrobs said:


> I keep chin straps on all of mine, but that is only because I ride a lot of green horses and the chin strap keeps the bit from sliding through their mouth if they fight against pressure to the side. They do absolutely nothing as far as making the bit more effective for normal riding use.


Hmm...I'm going to have to try that. I've had that issue a couple times with Nova.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

http://grissombits.com/images/custom/g1l.jpg
http://grissombits.com/images/custom/g3l.jpg


----------



## Allison C (Sep 14, 2010)

savvylover112 said:


> http://grissombits.com/images/custom/g1l.jpg
> http://grissombits.com/images/custom/g3l.jpg


 
OMFG! That can't possibly be all connected and expect to fix in a horses mouth! :shock:


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

thats scary....some of these bits look abusive....do you think although they are sold in stores they are still considered abuse?


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Allison C said:


> OMFG! That can't possibly be all connected and expect to fix in a horses mouth! :shock:


According to the site I got the picture off these are custom made and custom ordered by people :O


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Gidget said:


> ...yea..vivache corrected me not too long ago...I feel dumb..my bad.


 Don't apoligize! And don't feel dumb! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

http://grissombits.com/images/new/straight.jpg
This one isn't half as bad as some of them. Ironically, it reminds me of a happy face, and I wouldn't be smiling if someone with any contact was riding me in that


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Grissom bit = Gruesome bit.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

Some of these HAVE to be novelty. How can someone expect their horse to.. work.. in any of these? Harshest bit we have at my trainer's is a ported curb with a roller. :\


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

savvylover112 said:


> http://grissombits.com/images/custom/g1l.jpg
> http://grissombits.com/images/custom/g3l.jpg


 
I saw those, and I'm trying to keep myself calm telling myself that since they were under the "custom" page, that they are "sculpture" pieces and not seriously used in a horse's mouth! I mean, how would it fit & a horse be able to comfortable be able to close its mouth to be ridden?


----------



## KittyCat (Aug 6, 2010)

*cringe* I think the horse I ride would murder me if I brought any of those within 10 feet of his mouth... that is, if my trainer didn't beat him to it.


Ancient bits... some quite pretty, some just plain scary

http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll219/NativeWinds/2-24-200960258PM4thcenturybitGreece.jpg
http://www.dkimages.com/discover/DKIMAGES/Discover/previews/800/85013766.JPG
http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll219/NativeWinds/2-24-200975203PMIndiathornbit.jpg
http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll219/NativeWinds/3-1-200975010PMspikeringbit.jpg


----------



## Luvs2jump (Oct 11, 2010)

I've always seen these in the Dover catalog, just seeing them have piqued my interested, I've never used one and am not sure when and how they are used even though Dover gives a description.
http://www.doversaddlery.com/product.asp?pn=X1-010468&c2p=ppv


----------



## Bethy (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a horse that is Head in the Air run from the bit!! I use a figure 8 on her and she works like an angel...she listens and actually understands commands...I dont think they are super inhumane.

But at the same time you need to use the right tack for the right horse! You wouldnt use a thin saddle on a quarter horse?!


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

OMG this thread has me running for a bitless bridle!!! I am glad my guy loves his halter hackamore!! It's custom fitted for him. He works like a dream from the ground in it. The only other thing we have had him in is a simple snaffle and he was "ok" with it.


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

Holy! There are some crazy bits out there. 

Apparently this is one of the nicest bits you can use. *rollz eyes*


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

UnrealJumper said:


> Holy! There are some crazy bits out there.
> 
> Apparently this is one of the nicest bits you can use. *rollz eyes*


It has Dee Rings? And a port? And a copper roller? And two locking hinges? What is going ON here?

If I had that in my mouth, I would be confused out of my mind!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I've never understood snaffles with ports. I don't understand how it is ever activated/deactivated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

On an actual snaffle with a real port like this








The port provides room for a tongue relief. Mikmar has mis-labeled much of their products to make them seem fancier and people are willing to buy them because they 'look' different than other bits. That one is really just a straight bar snaffle with a glorified roller on top.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Ahhhhh, okay. Thanks, smrobs!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UnrealJumper (Nov 24, 2009)

Tymer, I'd be pretty confused too! I bet that port wouldn't feel so nice either.


----------



## GCSM16 (Feb 6, 2010)

bits confuse me lol, I'm glad my horse can go in a regular snaffle with a lozenge in the middle. Anything more "complicateD" I don't understand.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

smrobs said:


> On an actual snaffle with a real port like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that is a Myler, not a Mikmar, because I just bought a Myler very similar to that. It is not really a "straight bar" snaffle, because it actually flexes pretty freely. It is more like a dog-bone snaffle in action. 

From my understanding, the port gives a small amount of tongue relief, which puts more pressure on the bars instead of the tongue. Also, the 3-piece mouth keeps the top of the bit from hitting the roof of the mouth, which they say a 2 piece snaffle can do (although I have never really had a problem with 2 piece snaffles either).

It is a lot like a Billy Allen mouthpiece, come to think of it, but with a little more flex to it. It swivels like a Billy Allen, but flexes like a dog-bone.

I can't say what my horses think of it yet because it is a Christmas present from my parents, so I can't actually use it until Christmas. But I am looking forward to trying it out. I can't imagine my horses not doing well in it, because I can ride them in almost anything. This looks pretty mild to me.  

I LOVE bits and experimenting with them. I find my horse's aren't really that picky, as long as I have light hands (which I always try to do) and I also don't like something with really long shanks. I try to keep leverage to a minimum, but I do like leverage bits. I don't ever use gags or wire mouths, correction ports, etc., although I'm sure they have their place. But I don't find bits intimidating at all. I find them fascinating!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh, I totally miss-understood the conversation! I was talking about the Myler and how it functions, not the Mikmar on the previous page. 

That will teach me not read back a page or two and understand the conversation going on. Oops! 

I don't like the looks of the Mikmar's, personally. It kind of looks like a lot of metal in the mouth, and like the hinges could pinch. But I also know they act like their bits are for hard-handed riders. Like they make their bits that it would be hard to inflict damage on a horse with it. 

I say just use careful, soft hands and try not to yank on your horse and you can use almost any bit you want to.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Tongue relief is really a misnomer. There is relief for the tongue but it doesn't provide relief for the horse. In fact, by preventing the tongue from taking some of the pressure of the bit you put more pressure on the bars of the mouth. The reason you do that is so a horse can't move the bit back and take it with thier teeth and run off. So when people look at a bit and think it's terribly cruel because it doesn't have any tongue relief they are buying into a myth. Most of the bits posted have a purpose and while I think there may be better ways to achieve the same goal I would not be so arrogant as to think that my way is the only way. It may be the only way that's not stupid but it's not technically the ONLY way.


----------



## SnaffleLover (May 27, 2014)

*Awesome lindworm dragon cheek!!*

Cool one too!! Would be an awesome bit for western dressage, but the shank is pretty long. Nice lindworm dragon cheek too. I think it should be ridden in a bridle with no noseband, just so that the horse has some mouth freedom.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

The shank on that bit really isn't too bad. That's a REALLY neat bit! I could see it on my gelding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GoldenPony (May 30, 2014)

Gidget said:


> the first bit posted is a snaffle with shanks and its designed to look elegant. Probably nothing more special than that. I really like it..and the second bit shown..I was looking at that online today.


There is no such thing as a snaffle with shanks. The very definition of a snaffle is a bit with no leverage so that means no shanks, no purchase, no gag, etc.


----------

